

Found! An actual Amazon Kindle user - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/found_a_real_amazon_kindle_user

======
j2d2
My boss has one. He loves it. He tells me it's a pleasure to wake-up and have
the newspaper loaded onto it every morning. What I see here is not so much an
easy way to carry lots of books around, it's a way to sync your reading life
with your automated life.

~~~
nilobject
I have one, and I love it as well. I have a hard time committing to read long
things on my computer -- I now just put it on my kindle, and when I'm away
from my computer, I can focus and really read the articles.

~~~
fromedome
Do you find that the screen makes a huge difference, or would an iPod touch-
like device with a color display be just as good with the right software?

------
gravity
My girlfriend bought one when the price fell also. She adores it. It's been
practically glued to her hand for the past few weeks.

